

EmacsConf in London on March 30 - actualhnnews
http://emacsconf.org/

======
xiaomai
I've been super excited about Steve Yegge's Grok ever since I first read about
it. I hope it's getting closer to some kind of (open source) release.

<http://bsumm.net/2012/08/11/steve-yegge-and-grok.html>

